# Finally.....



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

My wife and I had our Jacksons delivered yesterday. Needless to say we couldn't be more excited!


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats! I'm going to buy a Cruise 10 next week


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Congrats on the CoosaHD... I picked mine up last Friday.


----------



## JcJigs (Feb 14, 2016)

Those are sweet congrats...nice jeep too!


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Congratulations. You are going to love that Coosa HD. That's the last kayak I had. Could not find anything about it I didn't like!!


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

congrats,,nice kayaks!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

You're gonna love that HD man!


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice yaks I'm so jealous


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

The Cruise is a nice yak, yer gonna be happy with that. That hull cuts through the water like few other fishing yaks.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to the Jackson experience!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Welcome to the Jackson experience!


Shoulda got a wilderness.....woulda had fishing seed money left...lol......congrats..may join the ranks this fall


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice kayaks


----------

